# South Atlantic: Two Sailors Lost at Sea when Yacht Capsizes



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

From Noonsight: https://www.noonsite.com/Countries/...c-two-sailors-lost-at-sea-when-yacht-capsizes



> South Atlantic: Two Sailors Lost at Sea when Yacht Capsizes
> By Tom Sampson - last modified Mar 22, 2019 09:41 PM
> SY Paradise was en route from South Georgia to The Falkland Islands when she capsized in heavy seas on 5th March, 2019. Of the 8 people on board 2 were swept overboard and lost at sea.
> Published: 2019-03-22 00:00:00
> ...


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

RIP

For others never heard of **this** "South Georgia" part of the South Sandwich Islands.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Georgia_and_the_South_Sandwich_Islands


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

That sounds terrifying for everyone involved.


----------

